# مصطلحات العقود و الادارة باللغتين الانكليزية و العربية الجزء الثاني



## باسم منلا (12 أغسطس 2008)

institutions : بناء قدرات مؤسسات الحاكمية
coherent structure : بنية متماسكة
enabling environment : بيئة تمكينية
statement of receipts : بيان المقبوضات
mission statement : بيان رسالة
income statements : بيانات الدخل
simplification of procedures : تبسيط الإجراءات
de- layering of a traditional government : تبسيط التراتبية لدائرة حكومية
department
modernizing the private sector : تحديث القطاع الخاص
modernizing management practices : تحديث الممارسات الإدارية
setting priorities : تحديد الأولويات
allocation of resources : تحصيص الموارد
resource allocation : تحصيص الموارد
resources allocation : تحصيص الموارد
allocation : تحصيص
realize better value for money : تحقيق مردود أكبر من القيمة من النقود المنفقة
SWOT analysis (strengths, : تحليل نقاط القوة والضعف والفرص والمخاطر
( weaknesses, opportunities and threats
user charging : تحميل رسوم للمستخدمين
over- spending : تخطي الإنفاق المقرر
transformation planning : تخطيط التحويل
development planning : تخطيط التنمية
traffic planning : تخطيط السير
operational planning : تخطيط العمليات
corporate planning : تخطيط المؤسسات التجارية
resource planning : تخطيط الموارد
common planning : تخطيط مشترك
information flows : تدفقات معلومات
short hierarchies : تراتبيات قصيرة
promotion : ترويج
service delivery : تزويد الخدمات
vehicle registration : تسجيل العربات
personal property registration : تسجيل الملكية الخاصة
multi- purpose facilities : تسهيلات متعددة الأغراض
project design : تصميم المشاريع
solution development : تطوير الحل
bilateral cooperation : تعاون ثنائي
enhancing : تعزيز
interactivity : تفاعلية
devolving authority : تفويض السلطة
devolution responsibility : تفويض المسؤولين
valuation of the business : تقدير قيمة المشروع المالية
result assessment : تقييم النتائج
operating costs : تكاليف التشغيل
information technology : تكنولوجيا المعلومات
stock adjustment : تكييف المخزونات
contracting out : تلزيم العقود
groping along : تلمس الطريق
transformation enablement : تمكين التحويل
funding : تمويل
growing needs : تنامي الحاجات
aid coordination : تنسيق المعونات
budget execution : تنفيذ الميزانية
guiding decision- making : توجيه اتخاذ القرارات
award : جائزة
League of Arab States : جامعة الدول العربية
customer focus : جعل الزبون موضع الاهتمام
public service awards : جوائز خدمة عامة
staffing needs : حاجات التوظيف
incentive : حافز
rights : حقوق
local governments : حكومات محلية
infrastructure services : خدمات البنية التحتية
more client- oriented service : خدمة أكثر اتجاها نحو الزبون
traditional department : دائرة تقليدية
creditors : دائنون
taxpayer : دافع الضرائب
benchmarking studies : دراسات معايرة
comparative study : دراسة مقارنة
financial support : دعم مالي
ministry department : دوائر الوزارة
long- term debt : دين طويل الأجل
nominal charge : رسم رمزي
transaction fee : رسوم تُجبى على المعاملات
citizen satisfaction : رضى المواطنين
welfare : رفاه اجتماعي
client for a pubic administration : زبون للإدارة العامة
traffic safety : سلامة السير
key attributes of performance : سمات الأداء الرئيسية
employment policies : سياسات التوظيف
benevolence policy : سياسة سماح كريمة
regional network : شبكة إقليمية
United Nations Online : شبكة الأمم المتحدة الإلكترونية للإدارة العامة والمالية العامة
( Network for Public Administration and Finance (UNPAN
network of innovators : شبكة مبدعين
Division for Public Administration and : شعبة الإدارة العامة وإدارة التنمية
( Development Management (DPADM
transparency of transactions : شفافية المعاملات
clean slate : صفحة بيضاء
(International Monetary Fund (IMF : صندوق النقد الدولي
decision- making : صنع القرار
cost control : ضبط التكاليف
government revenues : عائدات الحكومة
performance deficit : عجز الأداء
budget deficit : عجز في الميزانية
digital age : عصر رقمي
commercialization : عملية التحول إلى الصفة التجارية
revenues of a service : عوائد الخدمة
revenues earned : عوائد مكتسبة
lack of funds : غياب التمويل
law enforcement : فرض القانون
effectiveness in achieving goals : فعالية تحقيق الأهداف
effectiveness : فعالية
Ford Foundation- Kennedy School : فورد فاونديشين - مدرسة كينيدي للحكومة
( of Government (FORD- KSG
data base : قاعدة بيانات
success stories : قصص نجاح
performance measurement : قياسات الأداء
decentralization of project management : لا مركزة إدارة المشاريع
steering committee : لجنة توجيه
development initiatives : مبادرات تنمية
initiative : مبادرة
policy requirements : متطلبات السياسة
EU council : مجلس الاتحاد الأوروبي
steering council : مجلس التوجيه
council of ministers : مجلس الوزراء
specific set of outputs : مجموعة محددة من المخرجات
asset accounting : محاسبة الأصول
one- stop shops : محطة واحدة للإجراءات الحكومية
pensions : مدفوعات التقاعد
debtors : مدينون
public expenditure reviews : مراجعة الإنفاق العام
policy review : مراجعة السياسات
monitoring the implementation : مراقبة التنفيذ
monitoring budgets : مراقبة الميزانية
regional centre : مركز إقليمي
regional node : مركز اتصال إقليمي
centralization of government : مركزة الحكومة
operational flexibility : مرونة عملانية
matching skills with core : مزاوجة المهارات مع الكفاءات الأساسية للمنظمات
competencies of the organization
level of service : مستوى الخدمة
high levels : مستويات عليا
survey : مسح
public participation : مشاركة الجمهور
participation of civil society : مشاركة المجتمع المدني
sustainability problems : مشاكل الاستدامة
benchmarks : معايير قياسية
electronic payment terminals : معدات طرفية لدفع الأموال ً إلكترونيا
accounting information : معلومات محاسبية
Institute of Public Administration of Canada : معهد الإدارة العامة الكندي
( (IPAC
resistance to change : مقاومة التغيير
relevance : ملائم / ذو العلاقة / مدى الارتباط
ownership : ملكية
innovative management governance : ممارسات إدارية مبتكرة
procurement practices : ممارسات الشراء
harmonization : مناغمة
(Economic Research Forum (ERF : منتدى البحوث الاقتصادية
development forum : منتدى التنمية
Middle East and North Africa region : منطقة الشرق الأوسط وشمال إفريقيا
( (MNA region
region of Southern Mediterranean and : منطقة جنوب المتوسط والشرق الأوسط
Middle East
regional funding organizations : منظمات التمويل الإقليمية
international trade organization : منظمة التجارة الدولية
Organization of Islamic Conference : منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي
international professional organization : منظمة مهنية دولية
human resources : موارد بشرية
material resources : موارد مادية
resource and asset : موارد وأصول
input- based budget system : ميزانيات تقوم على المدخلات
program- performance budget : ميزانية قائمة على الأداء
competitive advantage : ميزة تنافسية
(Public Management System (PMS : نظام الإدارة العامة
(Public Administration System (PAS : نظام التصريف العام
wastewater system : نظام الصرف
accrual accounting system : نظام المحاسبة الاستحقاقية
software system : نظام برمجيات
output- based budget system : نظام ميزانية يقوم على المخرجات
cash- based system : نظام يقوم على الدفع النقدي
organizational deficiencies : نقاط ضعف تنظيمية
direct government contact : نقطة اتصال حكومي مباشر
top- down approach in planning : نهج التخطيط من فوق إلى تحت
system approach : نهج التناول الكلي
quality of life : نوعية الحياة أو حياة ذات نوعية أفضل
autonomous public bodies : هيئات عامة مستقلة ذاتياً
jury : هيئة المحكمين
government entity : هيئة حكومية
public corporation : هيئة عامة
interface : واجهات التواصل
sector ministry : وزارة القطاع
Chancellor of the Exchequer : وزير الخزانة
setting national policies : وضع السياسات الوطنية
program budgeting : وضع الميزانيات على أساس البرامج
budgeting : وضع الميزانية
steering functions at the center : وظائف التوجيه في المركز
functions of government : وظائف الحكومة
(strategic operating agencies (SOP : وكالات التشغيل الإستراتيجية
international donor and funding agencies : وكالات المانحين والتمويل الدولية
autonomous public agency : وكالة عامة مستقلة ذاتياً
accountability : المساءلة
accounting : المحاسبة
accounting information : معلومات محاسبية
accounting innovations : المستجدات في المحاسبة
accounting reform : الإصلاح المحاسبي
accounting systems : أنظمة المحاسبة
accrual accounting system : نظام المحاسبة الاستحقاقية
accrued expenditure : إنفاق متحقق
administrative decrees : المراسيم الإدارية
African Training and : المركز الإفريقي للتدريب والبحث الإداري للإنماء
( Research Centre in Administration for Development (CAFRAD
aggregate spending : الإنفاق الكلي
aid coordination : تنسيق المعونات
allocation : تحصيص
allocation of resources : تحصيص الموارد
analytic work : العمل التحليلي
analytical accounting : المحاسبة التحليلية
appropriation : المخصصات
Arab Administrative Development Organization : المنظمة العربية للتنمية الإدارية
asset accounting : محاسبة الأصول
assets and liabilities : أصول والتزامات
at home program " " برنامج في البيت
audit bodies : الهيئات الرقابية
autonomous public agency : وكالة عامة مستقلة ً ذاتيا
autonomous public bodies : هيئات عامة مستقلة ً ذاتيا
autonomy : الاستقلال الذاتي
award : جائزة
balance sheet : أوراق ميزانية
Barcelona declaration : إعلان برشلونة
benchmarking studies : دراسات معايرة
benchmarks : معايير قياسية
benevolence policy : سياسة سماح كريمة
bilateral cooperation : تعاون ثنائي
budget deficit : عجز في الميزانية
budget execution : تنفيذ الميزانية
budgeted accounts : المقادير المحددة
budgeting : وضع الميزانية
building skills and capacity : بناء المهارات والقدرات
building the capacity of governance institutions : بناء قدرات مؤسسات الحاكمية
capital expenditure : الإنفاق الرأسمالي
cash accounting : المحاسبة النقدية
cash balance : الرصيد النقدي
cash disbursements : الدفعات النقدية
cash inputs : المدخلات النقدية
cash receipts : المقبوضات النقدية
cash- based system : نظام يقوم على الدفع النقدي
central control : الضبط المركزي
centralization of government : مركزة الحكومة
Chancellor of the Exchequer : وزير الخزانة
changing needs : الحاجات المتغيرة
chief executives : الرؤساء التنفيذيين
citizen interactions : التفاعل مع المواطنين
citizen satisfaction : رضى المواطنين
citizen- centered service : الخدمة المتمحورة حول المواطن
clean slate :" " صفحة بيضاء
client for a pubic administration : زبون للإدارة العامة
coherent structure : بنية متماسكة
commercial accounting : المحاسبة التجارية
commercialization : عملية التحول إلى الصفة التجارية
common planning : تخطيط مشترك
comparative study : دراسة مقارنة
competition : المنافسة
competitive advantage : ميزة تنافسية
competitiveness : التنافسية
computerized information systems : أنظمة المعلومات المحوسبة
concessions : الامتيازات
consensus : الإجماع
******* management : إدارة المحتوى
contract management : إدارة العقود
contracting out : تلزيم العقود
contracts : العقود
control purposes : أغراض الضبط
cooperation : التعاون
coordination : التنسيق
corporate planning : تخطيط المؤسسات التجارية
corruption : الفساد
cost control : ضبط التكاليف
cost recovery : استرداد الكلفة
council of ministers : مجلس الوزراء
country goals : أهداف قطرية
credit : الدين
creditors : دائنون
cross boundary communication : الاتصال عبر الحدود الفاصلة
cross- ministry co- operation : التعاون عبر الحدود الفاصلة بين الوزارات
current expenditure : الإنفاق الراهن
current receipts : المقبوضات الراهنة
customer focus : جعل الزبون موضع الاهتمام
data : البيانات
data base : قاعدة بيانات
deadening hand on change : اليد الحديدية التي تبطئ التغيير


----------



## eng.basel (13 أبريل 2009)

موضوع مفيد ...
لك جزيل الشكر ...


----------



## bryar (16 أبريل 2009)

شكرا ونتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------

